
Buy a civilization starter kit, prepare for the apocalypse now  - evo_9
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/technology-blog/buy-civilization-starter-kit-prepare-apocalypse-now-005715498.html
======
pavel_lishin
Nice, last I heard of these guys they'd only built models of four of their
devices - and I think that was mostly a tractor that you could attach things
to.

